# Tired of hearing about hog problems



## 270buck

I'm tired of hearing land owners saying "I have hog problem" then when I tell them I will help get rid of them they won't let me set a trap or hunt them.


----------



## GA native

Kind of like when the wife grouses, but doesn't want solutions.


----------



## Killer Kyle

270buck said:


> I'm tired of hearing land owners saying "I have hog problem" then when I tell them I will help get rid of them they won't let me set a trap or hunt them.



That's how most people act in most situations in life if you think about it. Most people like to complain about problems at work, at home, with the truck, with nuisance hogs, with society, culture, religion, the economy, leaky faucets, and roadside littering amongst the endless other problems we face on a daily basis. They'd rather complain about them rather than rolling up the sleeves, getting your hands dirty, and fixing things. If I was a landowner with a hog problem, I'd be building corral traps, feeders, night lights, spotlights, ECT...and stacking and whacking them. I was once solicited to hunt and trap hogs on a private property. I did for a while. Myself and a fellow friend did for a while. We hunted at night with lights, ran dogs, ran a trap. We killed a lot of pigs in a two year time frame. I learned something over that time that I relayed to the landowner after a time. I used to tell him "when you get hogs, you got hogs".haha...the problem is rarely self correcting, and when they figure out they like your place, they will always come back. But you can at least kill some here and there and keep them on the run in the process. It can be a lot of year round work, but it boils down to what is important to them. Is your hunting, farming, and land management worth it? Most would say yes. But when it comes time to expend the money, put in the hours, and the work....they decide....maybe not. It's always easier to opt out and just complain about it rather than get to work. I think a lot of landowners don't trust sportsmen with their properties as well. It is the sad nature of things. Like you, I wish more people were proactive. All I hunt now is public land in Region 2. We have more hogs than you can shake a stick at. Hunters like to complain about how they mess up their deer hunting spots, and complain about how they are aiding in the severe reduction of our deer herd in the mountains, but I have been riding around Chattahoochee and hunting hogs almost every single day since the small game opener, and I have only seen one other truck parked there that I suspect might have been a hunter. I wish people would come and kill these darned things. I haven't shot one this summer yet, but it sure ain't for lack of trying. I have been hard at it!!


----------



## bronco611

i just completely gave up on asking or volunteering to help thin the hogs on their land before it gets to the point that they are destroying their fields , don't ask me to help I will be fishing or doing something else like watching my grass grow. I understand their reluctance but they are not even willing to give an inch, at the local diner I hear them gripping all the time ,i asked a few that I knew pretty well and well you know where that went. so i am too busy to bother when they eat you out of house and home which looking at your problem will only be about 3 or 4 years. I offered to remove all killed animals , supply all equipment and ammo etc still same answer, so if you need me, I am fishing.


----------



## Killer Kyle

Squirrelpricabra said:


> There's over a million acres of public land in our great state that have hogs that need a few extra vent holes put in em. As long as you follow the laws you'll never hear the word "NO". Go get em!



Couldn't have said it better!!!


----------



## JustUs4All

I am tired of hearing hog hunters saying, "I'm tired of hearing land owners saying 'I have hog problem' then when I tell them I will help get rid of them they won't let me set a trap or hunt them."


----------



## 308-MIKE

JustUs4All said:


> I am tired of hearing hog hunters saying, "I'm tired of hearing land owners saying 'I have hog problem' then when I tell them I will help get rid of them they won't let me set a trap or hunt them."



i'm tired of people opening threads they know they don't like or agree with, then complain about them.


----------



## T-N-T

I'm tired of hogs?


----------



## JustUs4All

308-MIKE said:


> i'm tired of people opening threads they know they don't like or agree with, then complain about them.




That's in my job description.  LOL

I never was much of a choir joiner anyway, no matter who the preacher was.


----------



## Killer Kyle

TopherAndTick said:


> I'm tired of hogs?



bingggooo!!! right answer!!


----------



## holton27596

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=862242

this is why


----------



## JustUs4All

Sad but true.


----------



## Okie Hog

Some friends own an small farm where they sell organic veggies.  Few years ago some hogs showed up.  They thought the sow and her pigs were "so cute".  Offered to trap the hogs and got stares like i was an axe murderer.   

That summer they complained of the hogs tearing up the sweet corn.  Offered to trap the hogs again.   But they laid out conditions:  They wanted the hogs "relocated".  Told them i did not "relocate" hogs.   

They finally gave in.  When the traps have hogs the couple leaves while i take care of business.


----------



## Rabun

"All I hunt now is public land in Region 2. We have more hogs than you can shake a stick at. Hunters like to complain about how they mess up their deer hunting spots, and complain about how they are aiding in the severe reduction of our deer herd in the mountains, but I have been riding around Chattahoochee and hunting hogs almost every single day since the small game opener, and I have only seen one other truck parked there that I suspect might have been a hunter. I wish people would come and kill these darned things."

Kyle, I get up to Rabun County from time to time.  If you don't mind me asking...what are these mountain hogs keying in on right now...I suspect acorns, but do they like any particular terrain more than others...ridges, hollows, water?  Would love to find some swine but just have no idea where to start...and those mountains are tough to meander through!  If you could provide some general pointers for a newbie I surely would appreciate it!


----------



## Killer Kyle

Rabun said:


> "All I hunt now is public land in Region 2. We have more hogs than you can shake a stick at. Hunters like to complain about how they mess up their deer hunting spots, and complain about how they are aiding in the severe reduction of our deer herd in the mountains, but I have been riding around Chattahoochee and hunting hogs almost every single day since the small game opener, and I have only seen one other truck parked there that I suspect might have been a hunter. I wish people would come and kill these darned things."
> 
> Kyle, I get up to Rabun County from time to time.  If you don't mind me asking...what are these mountain hogs keying in on right now...I suspect acorns, but do they like any particular terrain more than others...ridges, hollows, water?  Would love to find some swine but just have no idea where to start...and those mountains are tough to meander through!  If you could provide some general pointers for a newbie I surely would appreciate it!



Yep. I will tell you what little I know. I'll be honest, early small game season I am a food plot hunter. The hogs are pretty easy to find on the food plots in mid August. Whether it be a rye plot, clover, or sorghum and peas. In most cases I avoid food plots like the plague. But for me, historically, they have been great for hogs. But this year has been different. I have hiked far and wide and checked countless food plots, and I cannot even find a set of hog tracks. This year has been different for me. I don't know if the acorns dropped earlier or what, but I just cannot find the pigs. With one exception. I have found a lot of hog sign in two places, and it has been on huge ridges with oaks dropping. The places I found a LOT of sign already had white oaks and red oaks dropping. But I have decidedly not hunted those places because they are places where I also know bears are living and roaming. Some of them are big bears. I don't want to hunt them because I am on vacation opening week of archery, and don't want to blast away with the .50 and scare everything off the ridges. So I believe 100% that the hogs are already on the acorns, cause they sure as Hades are not on some of the best, most lush pea and sorghum fields I have ever seen. I don't know the formula yet. Hunting mountain hogs can be a fickle matter. But as the most hog sign I have seen has been on white oak acorns, I say hunt big ridgetops with water a *reasonable distance away. Reasonable distance being .5 miles or less. Burn a lot of boot leather, check headwater areas with dropping oaks nearby, and pray for the best. Like I said....I obviously don't have the hogs dialed in this season. If I did, there's have been a thread with pics in it on the forum. I'm just kind of speculating here. But I say right now, I think big terrain features and good acorns are the key. That applies to most animals, of course, but especially so for hogs right now. I hope you have better luck than I have had!!! Maybe your scouting will reveal something different, or something better.


----------



## Rabun

Killer Kyle said:


> Yep. I will tell you what little I know. I'll be honest, early small game season I am a food plot hunter. The hogs are pretty easy to find on the food plots in mid August. Whether it be a rye plot, clover, or sorghum and peas. In most cases I avoid food plots like the plague. But for me, historically, they have been great for hogs. But this year has been different. I have hiked far and wide and checked countless food plots, and I cannot even find a set of hog tracks. This year has been different for me. I don't know if the acorns dropped earlier or what, but I just cannot find the pigs. With one exception. I have found a lot of hog sign in two places, and it has been on huge ridges with oaks dropping. The places I found a LOT of sign already had white oaks and red oaks dropping. But I have decidedly not hunted those places because they are places where I also know bears are living and roaming. Some of them are big bears. I don't want to hunt them because I am on vacation opening week of archery, and don't want to blast away with the .50 and scare everything off the ridges. So I believe 100% that the hogs are already on the acorns, cause they sure as Hades are not on some of the best, most lush pea and sorghum fields I have ever seen. I don't know the formula yet. Hunting mountain hogs can be a fickle matter. But as the most hog sign I have seen has been on white oak acorns, I say hunt big ridgetops with water a *reasonable distance away. Reasonable distance being .5 miles or less. Burn a lot of boot leather, check headwater areas with dropping oaks nearby, and pray for the best. Like I said....I obviously don't have the hogs dialed in this season. If I did, there's have been a thread with pics in it on the forum. I'm just kind of speculating here. But I say right now, I think big terrain features and good acorns are the key. That applies to most animals, of course, but especially so for hogs right now. I hope you have better luck than I have had!!! Maybe your scouting will reveal something different, or something better.




Thank You Kyle for sharing your above knowledge!  It does seem the acorns are a bit earlier this year and pretty abundant.  Makes sense they would be concentrating on them right now.  This weekend should be cooler so I think I'll load the day pack and go on a little walk about on some closed forest service roads and see if I can't find some sign.  Good luck, safe hunting and keep us posted on your scouting and hopefully we will see a pic soon of a nice mountain boar your kill.  Thanks again!


----------



## Dustin4106

*Poor Farmers*

I'm sure these poor farmers are paid for crops that are destroyed is probably a lot of reason they complain but do nothing about it.  I mean someone has to pay for those new 70k Z71s and new tractors they get every other year


----------



## Mark R

When that farmer/hunter initiative came out i knew it was just a joke . I said then it was just a way for landowners to get more goverment money . Your public tax dollars going to private land owners that wont allow you on their land . According to the febuary gon issue I guess they gonna get it . Glorified welfare for the rich folks is what i call it .


----------



## 95g atl

LOL ----- y'all have great points.  Here's my personal experience.........

Someone on this forum had a hog problem that was ruining his leased out cropland.  I pm'd him, he called me.  We agreed I could set my traps on his land and check them a few times a week.  When it got down to the actual meeting date, he never responded further.  ALL WELL.  Don't post your issue if you aren't going to have someone resolve it.  (and resolve it for FREE).  My traps, my fuel, my time.

BTW, in case you were wondering, I informed this person flat out, I'm not going to stalk/sit in a stand/etc to get hogs or anything else for that matter, like scouting or abusing the land.  I was only there to setup the traps and to check the traps.  We also discussed me setting up the traps and him just calling me when he sees them trapped, so that would minimize me on the property.   I was asked, however, I offered to provide my personal info for a complete background check (I have had FBI security clearance), etc.  

Nevertheless, I'm serious about catching hogs.   I have 7 traps setup on one piece of property.  That particular piece of property has a couple LONE BOARS that wander through on occasion.  Not a big population of them this year (so far).  On another piece of property, it is COVERED with hogs last time I checked --it's further away and more of a pain in the neck to get at.  Haven't set traps (I have four traps currently there but they aren't set), but going this Friday/Saturday to start baiting them.

Anyhow, that's my venting to y'all. 
Thx for listening.


----------



## bfriendly

95g atl said:


> LOL ----- y'all have great points.  Here's my personal experience.........
> 
> Someone on this forum had a hog problem that was ruining his leased out cropland.  I pm'd him, he called me.  We agreed I could set my traps on his land and check them a few times a week.  When it got down to the actual meeting date, he never responded further.  ALL WELL.  Don't post your issue if you aren't going to have someone resolve it.  (and resolve it for FREE).  My traps, my fuel, my time.
> 
> BTW, in case you were wondering, I informed this person flat out, I'm not going to stalk/sit in a stand/etc to get hogs or anything else for that matter, like scouting or abusing the land.  I was only there to setup the traps and to check the traps.  We also discussed me setting up the traps and him just calling me when he sees them trapped, so that would minimize me on the property.   I was asked, however, I offered to provide my personal info for a complete background check (I have had FBI security clearance), etc.
> 
> Nevertheless, I'm serious about catching hogs.   I have 7 traps setup on one piece of property.  That particular piece of property has a couple LONE BOARS that wander through on occasion.  Not a big population of them this year (so far).  On another piece of property, it is COVERED with hogs last time I checked --it's further away and more of a pain in the neck to get at.  Haven't set traps (I have four traps currently there but they aren't set), but going this Friday/Saturday to start baiting them.
> 
> Anyhow, that's my venting to y'all.
> Thx for listening.



Good on ya Brian!

Sounds like you had to work to gain access as you did. No ones gonna call and say can you come out? Unless you are a Jager Pro type outfit and even then probably not. Folks should take note of your experience if they want to "help out a farmer"..............in all reality we know we just want to hunt those awesome farmlands where you can blast them on a big open food plot


----------



## 95g atl

exactly. 
 Now I can understand why farmers do you not want folks to run dogs on their land, or sit there all day and hunt over something day and night. However, with these traps the time on the actual property is far less than what would be required  if it was hunted. 

 I guess in my case with the  The individual that reached out to me and then did not call back was a blessing.  Set up a few thousand dollars worth of traps, spend my time and fuel going back-and-forth, and not charging them a penny  for assistance. 

What the heck am I thinking… Ha ha ha


----------



## across the river

bfriendly said:


> Good on ya Brian!
> 
> Sounds like you had to work to gain access as you did. No ones gonna call and say can you come out? Unless you are a Jager Pro type outfit and even then probably not. Folks should take note of your experience if they want to "help out a farmer"..............in all reality we know we just want to hunt those awesome farmlands where you can blast them on a big open food plot



That is why farmers don't let people hunt.   Your average redneck isn't going to even so much as dent the population of a place that has pig issue, by hunting them.   It is a waste of time.  Even with dogs, hunters can't catch enough to make a difference.   The farmer's aren't stupid and know that.   Why would they open up there land for free to people, to come shoot a hog or two that does't do anything to help?  It is more trouble to the farmer than it is worth.


----------



## 95g atl

across the river said:


> That is why farmers don't let people hunt.   Your average redneck isn't going to even so much as dent the population of a place that has pig issue, by hunting them..



I do agree with you on that.  Most (not all) of the folks looking to hunt pig, just want to hunt.  Most (not all) don't give a crap about getting rid of the problems, so long as they get to hunt.  Most, if not almost all, are only available on a weekend to "hunt".  What about the other 5 out of 7 days??



across the river said:


> Even with dogs, hunters can't catch enough to make a difference.



Hunting with dogs means catching one or two, and /or moving the hog population "temporary" off the property.  Dogs don't know property lines and I would suspect that farmers don't want dogs going onto neighboring properties, possibly causing other issues.

Hunting in a stand to shoot one, two, or three hogs likely isn't going to make a huge difference with a hog problem either.  It's a FREE place for a hunter to "hunt"



across the river said:


> The farmer's aren't stupid and know that.   Why would they open up there land for free to people, to come shoot a hog or two that does't do anything to help?  It is more trouble to the farmer than it is worth.



Finally, while there are hunters that respect property, follow all rules, and have the least amount of impact on the actual land, exist.  We have ALL heard stories on here about "giving permission to hunt" and the hunter invites friends, leaves gates open, trespasses outside of season, etc., etc.  

With all that said, if I was a farmer, I'd hire out help to solve the hog problem.  Let the professionals handle it. Less hassle in the long run.  


----

agree or disagree, it is merely my 2 pesos on this topic.


----------



## georgia_home

Bf, when I started reading the thread, my mind went to jager. I liked the nv hunts and it just looked like a blast.

I was looking at some nv stuff recently and came across some of his videos. Wow, I wasn't aware of all the trapping stuff they had going on.

Their remote monitoring and remote pen triggers, etc , are pretty interesting.

Taking out whole sounders is pretty slick. Definitely an industrial strength solution compared to the smaller ops.





bfriendly said:


> Good on ya Brian!
> 
> Sounds like you had to work to gain access as you did. No ones gonna call and say can you come out? Unless you are a Jager Pro type outfit and even then probably not. Folks should take note of your experience if they want to "help out a farmer"..............in all reality we know we just want to hunt those awesome farmlands where you can blast them on a big open food plot


----------



## across the river

95g atl said:


> With all that said, if I was a farmer, I'd hire out help to solve the hog problem.  Let the professionals handle it. Less hassle in the long run.
> 
> 
> agree or disagree, it is merely my 2 pesos on this topic.



I 100% agree with you.  However, the professionals aren't the ones on here complaining, which was the point of my previous post.


----------



## 95g atl

across the river said:


> the professionals aren't the ones on here complaining, which was the point of my previous post.



I beg to differ.
The professional "complainers" are the ones complaining.  hahaha.


----------



## chill15

270buck said:


> I'm tired of hearing land owners saying "I have hog problem" then when I tell them I will help get rid of them they won't let me set a trap or hunt them.



Just because you like to hog hunt doesn't give you carte blanche to run free on other peoples land. And I'm pretty sure they don't seek you out to tell you they have a hog problem.


----------



## KyDawg

Talked to some dog hunters this week down in Georgia. They have caught 60 in a day. They have a backlog of farmers that want them to catch hogs. None of these farmers allow a live hog to be removed from the property. They have made a lot of dents in a lot of farms.


----------



## 95g atl

KyDawg said:


> Talked to some dog hunters this week down in Georgia. They have caught 60 in a day. They have a backlog of farmers that want them to catch hogs. None of these farmers allow a live hog to be removed from the property. They have made a lot of dents in a lot of farms.



60 in a day???
Not saying I doubt that,however, I would like to know how they do that OR what method they are using?

I suspect this is a large group of dog hunters ?


----------



## Mark R

Its all good and makes sense . I can understand why most landowners dont want to open up their property to hunters . But... I completely disagree with any public tax dollar funding going to any private closed property . But I guess that is normal now days


----------



## bfriendly

95g atl said:


> 60 in a day???
> Not saying I doubt that,however, I would like to know how they do that OR what method they are using?
> 
> I suspect this is a large group of dog hunters ?



60 is a bunch thats for sho!


----------



## KyDawg

95g atl said:


> 60 in a day???
> Not saying I doubt that,however, I would like to know how they do that OR what method they are using?
> 
> I suspect this is a large group of dog hunters ?



I have known these guys all my life and have been with them. They have 60 or 70 dogs and hunt every weekend and during the week some also. They know their business. They do not get 60 every time they go. They went the Sat morning we were down there and only got 10. But they considered that a so so day. They catch the hogs and kill them with knives, they also have standers on the outside edges of the heads they run, who shoot them in the fields.


----------



## KyDawg

I still don't know if killing them is a long term solution in all areas, but where they hunt is mostly agricultural lands with lot of heads and tract of timber bordered by fields. but it seems to work for them.


----------



## 95g atl

KyDawg said:


> I have known these guys all my life and have been with them. They have 60 or 70 dogs and hunt every weekend and during the week some also. They know their business. They do not get 60 every time they go. They went the Sat morning we were down there and only got 10. But they considered that a so so day. They catch the hogs and kill them with knives, they also have standers on the outside edges of the heads they run, who shoot them in the fields.



Gotcha......60-70 dogs is a HUGE operation.  Quite the opposite of the norm.  
I envision MOST run a couple/few dogs and lucky to get about the same amount of hogs in a day.


----------

